# Cost of living in Eindhoven



## sunshineUS (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am considering taking a job in Eindhoven but am trying to figure out what the cost of living is for a single person. I'd like to know how much I should expect to spend on (per month):

utilities (gas, electric, water, cable, internet, etc.)
rent (2 bedrooms - probably close to the city centre so I have access to the buses)
food
gym membership
public transportation ~5km to work
cell phone
health insurance
renters insurance (does this exist?)
drugstore/toiletry purchases
weekend entertainment (maybe going to the movie theatre, ice skating, swimming, eating out)


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

For starters:
Cost of living in Eindhoven, Netherlands. Prices in Eindhoven. Living

Noord Brabant is not the dearest region in the Netherlands, so if you bargain-hunt you should be make a comfortable living. For food and other thing the cheapest option is Jumbo.


----------



## 764453 (May 6, 2013)

sunshineUS said:


> Hi everyone. I am considering taking a job in Eindhoven but am trying to figure out what the cost of living is for a single person. I'd like to know how much I should expect to spend on (per month):
> 
> utilities (gas, electric, water, cable, internet, etc.)
> rent (2 bedrooms - probably close to the city centre so I have access to the buses)
> ...


I'm digging up an old thread here but how have you found settling into Eindhoven from a cost of living perspective? Moving over soon and getting hit with the three month rent up front was a bit of a shock (month in advance, month's deposit and month's agency fee - that's right isn't it?)


----------



## sunshineUS (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes that is correct. If you're an expat you will typically pay 3 months worth of rent upfront. That was a big shock to me too, especially because I didn't have a bank account set up initially and wasn't able to transfer money. 
Otherwise the settling in is complete now. From a cost of living perspective I still find the rent to be much higher than what I was paying in the US. But electric, gas, internet, food, etc. is all decent and not any different than what I paid at home. I find sports/fitness facilities are much cheaper, especially if you can use your Eindhoven Stadspas.


----------

